# Best natural finish for pine



## 123oliver (16 Mar 2013)

Hi

I have just purchased a victorian chest of drawers which is made of a light wood so pressumably pine. In the past it has been stripped of it's paint and had a coat of wax which I am removing with wire wool.

I really like a bare wood look but guess that I should treat it so my question is which oil or wax is best to use to protect the wood but retain the natural bare look?

I have used Tung oil in the past but found the finish too obvious and couldn't put up with the smell!

Thanks


OLiver.


----------



## marcros (16 Mar 2013)

i would probably suggest a shellac sanding sealer and a clear wax- something like one of the black bison range. They do a clear and natural, I cant remember which is the colour free one. Oil is likely to darken the item.


----------



## mailee (19 Mar 2013)

Black Bison clear wax is the one, I often use it on pine. :wink:


----------



## nicguthrie (21 Mar 2013)

I recently found Fiddes Supreme Wax to be both very easy to use, and extremely subtle on light wood. http://www.axminster.co.uk/fiddes-supreme-wax--400ml-prod780276/ I used the clear one on a cheap and fairly roughly finished pine chest of drawers, intending to simply seal the fibres well enough to stop them catching my wife's clothes as they move past, without changing it's appearance, and with as little work as possible (it's sitting in the bottom of a built-in wardrobe) 

Worked perfectly, took maybe 20-30 minutes to treat the whole thing, including letting it dry before buffing. Smooth, unscented when finished (smells a little like mild turps as it goes on, changing to honey/caramel as it dries and gets buffed) and still looks like bare wood - only nicely finished bare wood 

Might fit your requirements? I've used it for a few jobs, and it certainly seems like quality stuff. Gave a great finish with a couple of coats and more buffing on some Oak, so can build up to a glossier and more pronounced finish if you wish.

Nic.


----------



## 123oliver (23 Mar 2013)

Hi

Thanks for the advise.

The Bison wax - is that a Liberon product? Also how natural does it leave the wood looking?

Thanks


Oliver.


----------



## inkyblue (28 Mar 2013)

Hi. Get yourself P7 wax. Briwax do one. If you can find the old stuff that contains tolulene, so much the better, as it dries in alot quicker, but make sure you do it outside because of fumes! Apply liberally with 0000 wire wool. Goback over and repeat another 2 or 3 times, gradually reducing the ammount of wax you put on. Finally rub it all in with clean wire wool, and your piece will be lovely and mellow, have a fantastic sheen, and feel as smooth as glass. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jacob (28 Mar 2013)

I'd paint it again. Wax 'antique' finishes on old pine can look like accidental chip fat spillage.


----------



## 123oliver (1 Apr 2013)

Hi

Thanks for all your responses. I have just finished removing the old wax so now need to make a decision. So...

Which one will look the most like bare wood?

I really want an unfinished look! No sheen, no shine, no colour alteration.

Thanks


Oliver.


----------

